# bottles for sale



## lil digger (Jan 17, 2013)

None of them have any damage just the ink and the flask have haze. 30 bucks for all shipped

 Foster clark$ co maidstone eiffel tower  fruit juices with crooked neck

 Caws Ink New York

 Leeds Table Talk Sauce ( tons of bubbles)

 Angelo Myers philadelphia flask

 None of them have any damage just the ink and the flask have haze.


----------



## lil digger (Jan 17, 2013)

ink


----------



## lil digger (Jan 17, 2013)

sauce ( i noticed in this picture it looks blue, it is Green aqua


----------



## lil digger (Jan 17, 2013)

flask


----------



## lil digger (Jan 17, 2013)

SORRY I MOVED THIS TO THE RIGHT SECTION!


----------

